

Ask HN: Inquiry About Apple and a Potential Job Offer - cal2

Hey, Everyone -<p>So it looks like my brother has a good shot of being offered a position in Apple&#x27;s logistics&#x2F;operations department (he isn&#x27;t a programmer).  The thing is, he currently has an amazing and solid position in Ohio with a very good company (Honda of America).  Apple has already told him that he&#x27;d be doing essentially the exact same thing as he does now, but with room for more challenges, personal growth, etc.<p>He&#x27;s very good at what he does (which is probably why Apple contacted him in the first place), but this would be a very significant jump for him in both pay, distance, and growth opportunities.<p>I and the rest of our family are very excited and supportive of him, but I&#x27;m just trying to gather as much information as I can to help him make a smart and informed decision.<p>For those of you who have worked for Apple in any department at any point in time, can you briefly discuss some benefits, incentives, likes, dislikes, etc. about your position and time there?  I would greatly appreciate it.<p>Any information on the topic would be awesome!  Please probe me for more information or details if necessary.<p>Thanks, all!
======
DrScump
Aside from factors specific to Apple, he may find the difference in Cost-of-
Living to be rather shocking.

Encourage him to first research housing options. Then, look at transportation
time/cost issues to and from work. Taxes. etc.

And ask him to stay the heck off of Wolfe Road; it's too crowded already, and
the construction effects are a pain. Most importantly, it's my closest route
to the freeway.

